# BSP 09 Javir vom Talka Marda C=98



## Sarah'sSita (Oct 27, 2001)

This last weekend. WOW! What a team
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4dOzLybN06U


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

I agree Sarah.. I love watching this team.


----------



## alaman (May 3, 2006)

Michaela is a very nice person too. I bred China to Javir earlier this year. I met her at the WUSV last year and she was as down to earth as she could be and easy to talk to.


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

I love watching this team also!!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Awesome!! Great quality video too, that always helps (sometimes the shaky or out of focus ones make me feel motion sickness). I love that silent guard at the end.


----------

